# Anyone know anything about Family Vacation Club?t



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I have found my self winning a prize from the Family Vacation Club. They want to see me on Sunday morning to pick up my prize. Something doesn't strike me as being right.

Their website is GeoHoliday.

Anybody know anything about the Family Vacation Club?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I believe that they deal in "time share" places.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You've "won" nothing, rather you have been selected as a "mark" to attempt to put some super high pressure sales tactics to work on you in exchange for a free night or two at their expense.

Read the fine print. If you "accept" the prize, you must as part of the deal, guarantee them that you and your significant other will spend a minimum of four hours or so, listening to their high pressure sales tactics.

Be afraid. Be very afraid. Cancel any contact unless you wish to put your self through the most excruciating half day of your life. 

Or just buy their scam now. Write them a cheque and be done with it.

Been there, done that.

Run far away and very fast.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

What Sinc said.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Run, don't walk, in the opposite direction.

Rip-off Report: GEOHoliday used deception lies and fraud Las Vegas Nevada



> Purchased a timeshare from Geoholiday in 2006. Before purchasing, I asked numerous questions about their program (discounted flights, travel arrangements, etc). I was told (3 salesmen present in the room), that US Flights would cost me approx. 5000 points, and outside US would be between 7500 and 10,000. During 2007, I tried to get a flight through Geoholiday. They wanted 20,000 points for 1 roundtrip flight within the US. When I told them that I was quoted 5000 points when I purchased, they asked me to show it to them in writing. Kind of hard to do, when the papers weren't present when I purchased the package. They stated that they papers had to be mailed to me because I was actually purchasing property, and it had to go through the title company. I was also promised 2 free trips. Eight days in Mexico, and a Cruise. I have had great difficulty finding anyone at Geo who will discuss this with me. I keep hearing that the person I need to talk to is no longer there. I urge everyone to use care in dealing with this company.
> 
> Harley2ride
> Boise, Idaho
> U.S.A.


Rip Off Report: Starpoint Resorts - GeoHoliday ripoff LIES FRAUD DECEPTION SCAMMERS BY CORRUPT TIMESHARE SALESMEN Las Vegas Nevada

I


> thought that everyone out there that has been LIED to and RIPPED OFF by this company would like to know that I just got off the phone with their 'president, co-founder' Michael J. Muldoon. He phoned me personally after I called Starpoint and told Kim (Accounting) to relay a message for me, which went something like this; 'Tell him that I just came across this website, RipOffReport.com, that is full of complaints/accusations that are similar to the ones me and my husband have and that he needs to call me back.' She said that 'He is in the air.' (It's funny how I have asked to speak with him several times before and he always seems to be 'in the air') But, strangely enough, after this particular message he returned my call in 5 minutes.
> 
> I told him that all we wanted was to be let out of the entire 'deal'. He proceeded to babble legal jargon that had nothing to do with the situation at hand he even even mentioned Stephanies name. He insinuted that I was a lier. I tried to explain to him (like I did to everyone else at Starpoint for the upteenth time!!!)that the *DISGUSTING SALESMEN STEVIE MONTGOMERY, WHOS CELL PHONE NUMBER IS (702) 883 - 1080*, in Mesquite, NV (that is where we were scammed into there horrible timeshare scheme)LIED to me and my husband telling us over and over 'That this purchase is in-house financing and would never show up on our credit reports.' We told him it can not show up on our credit reports because we would be refinancing our home in less then a year and we do not need more bills to show up. Again, this idiot reassured us that it would never show up - well it did!
> 
> ...





> Registrant:
> The Geo Group
> 2225 Sheppard Ave. E.
> 18th Floor, Atria III
> ...


(202) 300-4914 / 2023004914

Complaints Board | Spirit Incentives

etc.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

What Sinc said. I know of these people. They sell time shares. They're very high pressure. 

Also, as a general rule, ANY outfit that wants you to "pick up the prize" is suspect.
If you've really won a prize, tell them to send it to you.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I will run away from these people as fast as I can. I will not attend the prize pickup and I'll even try not to take their calls. Thanks for saving me the time and headaches.

HowEver, thanks for finding that information. These guys are really scary.

Also it should be noted that their seems to be a number of pro-Geoholiday sites that are very slick. I think the company works hard to keep these sites high up on Google's search results. HowEver dug a little deeper and found the anti-Geoholiday sites.

Great work.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Whenever you suspect this kind of problem--the old it sounds too good to be true maxim--just google the "(company name) hoax" or "(company name) problem." Quick, painless, informative.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Whenever you suspect this kind of problem--the old it sounds too good to be true maxim--just google the "(company name) hoax" or "(company name) problem." Quick, painless, informative.


I see the error in my ways ~ I just typed in the company name and all the pro-sites turned up. Next time I'll add 'hoax' or 'problem'. Then I wont get all the fake good reviews etc. But even with all the positive reviews that came back the sites just didn't feel right; which is the point that I made my post here.

Very glad that I posted here!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hearing that I've won a vacation from people I've never heard of? It's happened to me and I've just ignored it. I put these clowns in the same scamspace I do for out-of-the-blue emails from banks with which I do zero business, threatening me with closing my accounts due to security concerns - lest I contact them immediately with private information to confirm my legitmacy, _yadda yadda._

Then there's the time in Mexico where we miraculously "won" this wonderful bottle of tequilla, which amounted to an opening gambit for some slick, tragically overworked local dude to take three hours out of our life in a futile bid to sell us timeshares in some beachside condo deal...

If it smells like crap, that's your first sign.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I get calls from GeoHoliday about three to four times a week. The odd time I try to have sport with them, they get angry and ask me why I filled out a ballot if I don't want to claim a prize. It's hilarious since they know full well no ballot exists.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Macfury said:


> I get calls from GeoHoliday about three to four times a week. The odd time I try to have sport with them, they get angry and ask me why I filled out a ballot if I don't want to claim a prize. It's hilarious since they know full well no ballot exists.


I don't even want to play with them like some do with the Nigerian scammers. By the looks of the websites, they may have a number of shell companies, and your name may have landed in their database through one of those firms.

I would love to hear a tape of you having some 'sport' with them!beejacon 

Right now, with me, they are sounding very nice and professional. I'm betting that that will change soon when I attempt to reject them!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have been getting automated calls re "free" cruise vacations in the Carribean. While I know these are scams, with only about 8 hours of sunshine so far in the month of June, I sometimes listen to the whole pitch before hanging up. The sound of waves lapping up on warm sunny beaches is nice.

The only time I kept getting a call from time share agents, somewhat like Macfury experienced, I tried something that was suggested to me -- I told the agent that I would take one of his time share agreements if he took two of my policies. He hung up on me and I have never received a call since that time.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

This is turning into a 'how to get rid of scammers' thread.

How very useful. If they bug me I wont threaten them with legal action, I'll just try to sell them something like... mmm... maps. Ya, I'll try to sell them maps. They'll think I'm nuts but what the hell.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

They called. I told them to go away politely. Even my wife was impressed by how I handled the call. Now I'm interested in finding out what happens next. I hope I wont hear from them again.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My wife and I went to something similar to this out of curiosity.

We watched a half-hour video about time shares and then were herded into the slaughter house (sales pitch room) where we talked to not one, not two, but three sales people. After we heard each sales persons spiel, we told them we weren't interested and asked for our free "vacation" package.

After each request another sales person came to our table and started the sales pitch again, with a different approach and adjusted the offer slightly to make it more appealing. When we finished with the third sales person, the manager came and offered their pitch. He was not a happy camper when we declined for the last time. LOL.

The "free" two week vacation prize was one of 100 other "free" vacation packages (which were two "free" nights in various resorts around North America). Its outcome was decided by a bingo-type machine. We, of course, won a free two-night stay at a resort somewhere in Mexico.

The catch is the "free" accommodations had to be used within six months AND we had to pay a $30 (per person, per night) admin fee. In American dollars. :lmao:

I think everyone should experience this sort of ordeal at least once in their life... if anything to make a sales person's life miserable and drive down their averages.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*SCAM!*


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

They just called again! I told them to go away in a little bit firmer manner this time. I'm waiting to see what happens now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They might just show up at your door ........... with your prize.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> They might just show up at your door ........... with your prize.


Ha, ha, ha, ha.... :clap: :lmao: :lmao:  

I'll own a bridge in Brooklyn before that happens.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I could sell you the BB cheap .............. I was born in Manhattan, but spent the first six months of my life in Brooklyn.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll trade you your bridge for a free trip to Orlando...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It's a deal, bgw. I see you have already sent me via PM your banking info. I have deducted what I need for a months stay at Epcot Center, plus a "little bit more" for outside expenditures and incidentals. Here is a picture of your bridge. Enjoy.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Dr. G.,

I'm speechless. I don't know what to say! Thank you so much.

I also have this paperclip I'd love to trade. 

By the way, I'm considering this a business expense. Under what Capital Cost Allowance class does this fall under?

Lastly, what are the delivery charges? I need it in Toronto by next Friday. Should I PM you my FedEx account?

As for your trip I can send you the Greyhound bus tickets. You'll have to make your own way to Toronto. I tried to get the Epcot Centre, but could only get Dick's Road Side Motel on the Ronald Reagan Turnpike. The hotel has a fantastic view of a Walmart.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Goodness me. Please, leave it where it is.  

Just think of the tolls. :clap:


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

But I just wanted to use it to get to the Toronto Island Airport....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

bgw, don't mention it, since it was a pleasure doing business with you. By the way, should you get a call from your bank re the "lack of funds" in your account, and the loan we took out in your name, with your bridge as collateral, consider it a phishing call. No need for the bus tickets, the Visa card number you gave me paid for first-class airfare. I am putting the doxies in Dick's Road Side Motel on the Ronald Reagan Turnpike, since the Executive Suite at Epcot does not allow dogs.

Great doing business with you, but I have no need for paperclips at the current time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iJH, since the BB is an historic site, it must stay where it currently is located. Anyway, when the FBI and the Mounties show up at his door, getting to and from the Toronto Island Airport will be the least of his worries. 

Have a good weekend bgw ............... you'll need it once the banks open on Monday morning.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, I am "just a good ol' country doctor", like Dr. McCoy. Still, I grew up poor and know the value of money. I give most of what I get from these "business ventures" to various charities.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, my motto is "Take no prisoners ........... take no partners", and "In God we trust, all others pay cash."


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, I rarely do business with the ehMacLand business investment and ventures team. I don't like the non-green companies they invest in these days.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MB, I like the dachshund rule of ownership better -- #1 If I want it, it's mine. #2 If it falls on the floor, it's mine. #3 If I don't want it, or if it's broken, it's yours.


----------

